# Grain Mill



## smertin (13/6/18)

Looking at getting a grain mill in the very near future. Got my eye on 2 different setups so far

https://www.ibrew.com.au/products/grain-mill

or 

https://www.kegland.com.au/maltmuncher-grain-mill.html / https://www.kegland.com.au/maltmuncher-grain-mill-3-roller.html
https://www.kegland.com.au/maltmuncher-grain-mill-3-roller.html
from what ive been reading it probably isnt worth getting a 3 roller but anyone have any reviews or suggestions on a good purchase?

*EDIT* Forgot to mention if it makes any difference, i have a robobrew and would preferably like to use my drill with the mill but not a necessity.


----------



## welly2 (13/6/18)

If your budget can stretch a bit, get the Millmaster. 

https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/millmaster-grain-mill.html

One of those things you'll buy once and never need to buy again.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/6/18)

Buy once, buy good, Matt Mill, buy direct from Germany taking off the sales tax works out cheaper than buying from here. Do it now to avoid paying GST after 30 June.


----------



## Nugg3t (13/6/18)

Are you talking about these mills WEAL?

https://www.braufox.com.au/en-AU/shop-accessories/lang-en-AU

What mill are you running? I'm in the same situation. I'm leaning towards buy a grain mill once, and only once.

Nugg3t


----------



## smertin (13/6/18)

it does look like a decent mill and the same price as the mill master and hopper combination. Im just a little dubious about buying stuff overseas, if anything goes wrong theres a lot less info online on how to fix the problem and parts are harder to source :S


----------



## rude (14/6/18)

welly2 said:


> If your budget can stretch a bit, get the Millmaster.
> 
> https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/millmaster-grain-mill.html
> 
> One of those things you'll buy once and never need to buy again.



I'll second this one absolute ripper (without shreading the husks )


----------



## smertin (14/6/18)

looking at an original mashmaster (63mm rollers). Anyone have any reviews on these? my budget will be massively stretched if i go for a new 1.


----------



## Nugg3t (14/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Buy once, buy good, Matt Mill, buy direct from Germany taking off the sales tax works out cheaper than buying from here. Do it now to avoid paying GST after 30 June.



Are youtalking about these mills WEAL?

https://www.braufox.com.au/en-AU/shop-accessories/lang-en-AU

What mill are you running? I'm in the same situation. I'm leaning towards buy a grain mill once, and only once.

Nugg3t


----------



## Jack of all biers (14/6/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Are youtalking about these mills WEAL?
> 
> https://www.braufox.com.au/en-AU/shop-accessories/lang-en-AU
> 
> ...


Yes he is. Here is a thread on it for those interested. Given the price from Braufox after delivery AND the model I got (I think WEAL too) was the one above that Braufox sell getting it direct from Germany made sense.


----------



## Jack of all biers (14/6/18)

smertin said:


> looking at an original mashmaster (63mm rollers). Anyone have any reviews on these? my budget will be massively stretched if i go for a new 1.


Just use the search function for 'Mashmaster'. There are a few threads with plenty of happy users.


----------



## smertin (14/6/18)

ive just been lookign over the thread for the matt mill you linked and I didnt realise i was looking at the australian distributor. is this where to purches from germany https://www.hobbybrauerversand.de?


----------



## Jack of all biers (14/6/18)

smertin said:


> ive just been lookign over the thread for the matt mill you linked and I didnt realise i was looking at the australian distributor. is this where to purches from germany https://www.hobbybrauerversand.de?


It's where both WEAL and myself got ours from. Mine delivered within Germany and WEAL's delivered here. The Mattmill Kompakt is still not cheap, but the Mattmill student is cheaper and has pretty good reviews in Germany (but it's not adjustable like the mashmaster or Mattmill Kompakt).


----------



## smertin (14/6/18)

ive just sent them an email to see if they can still ship over here and also as WEAL said take off the VAT. Im in 2 minds about which to get though and also where to send it. i sell car parts as a profession and import parts from Germany a fair bit, maybe get them shipped to my supplier add it intoa air/sea freight to average out the costs, but then maybe i will have to pay the VAT. Will do some more investigation tomorrow


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/6/18)

smertin said:


> ive just sent them an email to see if they can still ship over here and also as WEAL said take off the VAT. Im in 2 minds about which to get though and also where to send it. i sell car parts as a profession and import parts from Germany a fair bit, maybe get them shipped to my supplier add it intoa air/sea freight to average out the costs, but then maybe i will have to pay the VAT. Will do some more investigation tomorrow


Retailers in most countries will knock off the VAT, can't say the same for the UK, paperwork either to hard or they are bone idle. I also bought my Braumeister from a German retailer he knocked of the tax and posted it to me for 80 euro went through customs without attracting any attention so I never even had to pay the GST either. Probably a good idea to combine your business shipment and a mill at least you will be able to claim shipping costs.


----------



## smertin (15/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Retailers in most countries will knock off the VAT, can't say the same for the UK, paperwork either to hard or they are bone idle. I also bought my Braumeister from a German retailer he knocked of the tax and posted it to me for 80 euro went through customs without attracting any attention so I never even had to pay the GST either. Probably a good idea to combine your business shipment and a mill at least you will be able to claim shipping costs.


Ive just looked into it and its a bit too much faffing around to get it sent to my supplier then add to an order. Will probably end up costing just as much with an added headache! Looking like ordering direct from them is gonna be a go! Enquired about the metal hopper they have for it also which is only 33 euro, hopefully it can be flat packed and wont add on too much freight but dont fancy my chances (soda bottle will do the job no probs if not)


----------



## Nugg3t (22/7/18)

smertin said:


> Ive just looked into it and its a bit too much faffing around to get it sent to my supplier then add to an order. Will probably end up costing just as much with an added headache! Looking like ordering direct from them is gonna be a go! Enquired about the metal hopper they have for it also which is only 33 euro, hopefully it can be flat packed and wont add on too much freight but dont fancy my chances (soda bottle will do the job no probs if not)



Smertin which grain mill did you end up going with?

I'm still tossing up between the Matt Mill and Millmaster. Interested in feedback on both mills. Looking to purchase this week.


----------



## smertin (23/7/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Smertin which grain mill did you end up going with?
> 
> I'm still tossing up between the Matt Mill and Millmaster. Interested in feedback on both mills. Looking to purchase this week.


I ended up going with the matt mill, does the job perfectly. Had a few issues but nothing major, took around 3 weeks to get as it was stcuk with DHL with no update on the shipment nor any replies from them but eventually turned up in melbourne. Also when it arrived there is a bolt in the hole where the crank handle goes for some reason and they have overtightened at the factory. Took forever to try get the thing out and eventually ended up snapping, have the thread stuck in there until i can get it drilled out now. Lucky enough the crank handle fits in the bearing on the other side and i just had to switch the base plate around. Done 2 lots of grain through it now for my robobrew on factory setting and got 75% eff 1st tike and looking like 80% from yesterdays. Goes through roughly 5kg in 10 mins with a pretty relaxed turning of the handle. Best thing about it is its so compact it can be stored and can be fit to any table, nice bit of cusioning under the base plate so it doesnt ruin the furniture.


----------



## Nugg3t (23/7/18)

smertin said:


> I ended up going with the matt mill, does the job perfectly. Had a few issues but nothing major, took around 3 weeks to get as it was stcuk with DHL with no update on the shipment nor any replies from them but eventually turned up in melbourne. Also when it arrived there is a bolt in the hole where the crank handle goes for some reason and they have overtightened at the factory. Took forever to try get the thing out and eventually ended up snapping, have the thread stuck in there until i can get it drilled out now. Lucky enough the crank handle fits in the bearing on the other side and i just had to switch the base plate around. Done 2 lots of grain through it now for my robobrew on factory setting and got 75% eff 1st tike and looking like 80% from yesterdays. Goes through roughly 5kg in 10 mins with a pretty relaxed turning of the handle. Best thing about it is its so compact it can be stored and can be fit to any table, nice bit of cusioning under the base plate so it doesnt ruin the furniture.



Cheers for the feedback. I'll send Braufox an email. I tried the german company, but they have told me they don't ship to Australia.


----------



## smertin (23/7/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I'll send Braufox an email. I tried the german company, but they have told me they don't ship to Australia.


Thats strange I only just got mine a mobth ago from them, was it hopfen und mehr you asked?

https://www.hobbybrauerversand.de


----------



## Nugg3t (24/7/18)

smertin said:


> Thats strange I only just got mine a mobth ago from them, was it hopfen und mehr you asked?
> 
> https://www.hobbybrauerversand.de


Yeah. Sent them an email, and they said it wasn't possible to send to OZ.


----------



## smertin (25/7/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Yeah. Sent them an email, and they said it wasn't possible to send to OZ.


Hmm thats very strange, maybe it was to do with my order and DHL messing us around. Perhaps they're thinking its not worthwhile if the same thing happens again and they mess up the shipment.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/7/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I'll send Braufox an email. I tried the german company, but they have told me they don't ship to Australia.


You could try these, or have a look for another German retailer.
https://www.brouwmarkt.nl/en/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=mattmill


----------



## huez (25/7/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I'll send Braufox an email. I tried the german company, but they have told me they don't ship to Australia.



Possibly because of the introduction of gst on all imports?


----------



## Hangover68 (25/7/18)

UK companies will remove the vat but the new gst rules have changed the game - for the worst.


----------



## Cian Doyle (12/5/20)

Getting a good crush with my Keg King geared 3 roller mill, removed the safety grid, it prevented the grain from flowing through. Much better now and my fingers wouldn't fit through the bottom of the hopper any way, plus the gap is to small for the rollers to get purchase on fingers.


----------



## postmaster (12/5/20)

welly2 said:


> If your budget can stretch a bit, get the Millmaster.
> 
> https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/millmaster-grain-mill.html
> 
> One of those things you'll buy once and never need to buy again.


I look at the millmaster at the start of April 2020 They were roughly $299 now they have gone to $399 33% increase. Rather buy a mill master. Problem is they are no export from Germany at the minute because of COVID-19


----------



## postmaster (12/5/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Buy once, buy good, Matt Mill, buy direct from Germany taking off the sales tax works out cheaper than buying from here. Do it now to avoid paying GST after 30 June.


Would have love the Matt Mill. Problem is they are not exporting from Germany at the minute because of COVID-19. Caleb Macquire from Braufox have none in stock. I was after the Matt Mill Kompact Comfort. Millmaster have just put their price up from $299 to $399. So I got one from Keg Keg 3 roller geared mill. Just waiting on it.


----------



## postmaster (12/5/20)

smertin said:


> ive just been lookign over the thread for the matt mill you linked and I didnt realise i was looking at the australian distributor. is this where to purches from germany Hopfen und mehr - Hobbybrauerversand - Bier selber brauen?


This is the response I got from them. Also email Kraushaar-exports and they forward my email to Braufox. Who I had already been in contact with.
We do not ship to Australia. The company [www.kraushaar-exports.de]www.kraushaar-exports.de is your contact for MattMill products for export.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards
*Monika Muranyi
- Geschäftsführerin / COO -*





This is the response I got from Kraushaar-exports. Any good luck
Thank you for your interest in the MattMill products. 

At this point of time we are only selling within Europe. 

I put the Manufacturer Mr Hossfeld of MattMill in CC, from my understanding he has business established with a Australian reseller. I hope he can provide some advice how to get a MattMill Kompakt Komfort. 

Best regards 
Udo Kraushaar


----------



## postmaster (12/5/20)

Cian Doyle said:


> Getting a good crush with my Keg King geared 3 roller mill, removed the safety grid, it prevented the grain from flowing through. Much better now and my fingers wouldn't fit through the bottom of the hopper any way, plus the gap is to small for the rollers to get purchase on fingers.
> View attachment 118143


Thats look great crush . I am just waiting on mine. What size did you set your rollers ? Are you using a drill ? I look at the motor they sell, but I reckon that 180rpm is too fast. I have a 2 roller that runs off a wiper motor and runs at about 60 rpm (Bit slow) but no dust.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/5/20)

postmaster said:


> Would have love the Matt Mill. Problem is they are not exporting from Germany at the minute because of COVID-19. Caleb Macquire from Braufox have none in stock. I was after the Matt Mill Kompact Comfort. Millmaster have just put their price up from $299 to $399. So I got one from Keg Keg 3 roller geared mill. Just waiting on it.


If you mean Keg King 3 roller with the driven roller, I have tried it at their store and was very impressed. Mills the grain as good as the Matt Mill, I was of the opinion that the larger roller would be better but it seems they are not.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/20)

postmaster said:


> Thats look great crush . I am just waiting on mine. What size did you set your rollers ? Are you using a drill ? I look at the motor they sell, but I reckon that 180rpm is too fast. I have a 2 roller that runs off a wiper motor and runs at about 60 rpm (Bit slow) but no dust.


I am going to try this with a drill set up don't know if it will work (enough torque) but worth a try.








4000w High Power 220v AC SCR Motor Speed Controller Module Voltage Regulator Set for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4000w High Power 220v AC SCR Motor Speed Controller Module Voltage Regulator Set at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## postmaster (13/5/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you mean Keg King 3 roller with the driven roller, I have tried it at their store and was very impressed. Mills the grain as good as the Matt Mill, I was of the opinion that the larger roller would be better but it seems they are not.


Thats good to know. Thanks for that. The think I liked about the Matt Mill was its compact size.


----------



## postmaster (13/5/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am going to try this with a drill set up don't know if it will work (enough torque) but worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am no expert, but I think they lower the voltage, so torque would suffer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/20)

postmaster said:


> I am no expert, but I think they lower the voltage, so torque would suffer.


That was my only concern.


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/5/20)

One of our members bought the Maltzilla and we had the unboxing last night, pretty disappointing. Why make something, that needs to be robust, out of plastic?
One of the feet had broken off, and it must have been packed like that cos the foot wasn't in the box. I think anyone wanting one would find it better waiting for the 2nd or 3rd generation.









I do remember reading something on another thread where a couple of forum members had the same problem of the foot being broken, buggered if I can remember which thread.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (14/5/20)

Looks the same as advertised? (Opposite side missing actually)


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/5/20)

Maybe thats why they advertise it with a foot missing, so you won't be looking for a replacement after you open the box. Yes sir, thats perfectly normal sir, 3 feet only, but you don't get to pick which foot is missing. Money back? I'm sorry sir but thats how it is advertised. Next.
Plastic, just cheap and nasty.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (14/5/20)

Have you run any grain through it yet?

Looking at the pics again, looks like the same corner is missing but the motor is on the opposite side.
Is it actually snapped or made like that for easy attaching/removing from a mounting board?


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/5/20)

Not mine luckily, one our club members, was definitely a break, no there was no grain went through that one, he's going to try and get his money back. 
Found the other thread, should have just typed Maltzilla into Google.





Maltzilla


Hi all, I'm looking to purchase a new mill as my brother and I have been sharing a really good one from a bulk buy we participated in here some time ago - but I'm sick of sharing. Have only just started looking around and read about the Kegland Maltzilla but can't find much in terms of reviews...




aussiehomebrewer.com


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/20)

malt and barley blues said:


> Maybe thats why they advertise it with a foot missing, so you won't be looking for a replacement after you open the box. Yes sir, thats perfectly normal sir, 3 feet only, but you don't get to pick which foot is missing. Money back? I'm sorry sir but thats how it is advertised. Next.
> Plastic, just cheap and nasty.


Really can't believe they are sending them out like that, where is the quality control.


----------



## Grmblz (14/5/20)

I posted this 16/04/20 KL Q&A #3923

I applaud their continuing development, personally I'm waiting for maltzilla V.3, V.1 has issues (was always going to have) V.2 will fix those issues, and V.3 will be a refinement, just my 2 bobs worth. 

Actually I might wait for v3.1.1 . (cost me $100 to upgrade my Robo from v.3 to v3.1, they then come out with v.3.1.1 wtf! whatever happened to test the bloody things in the real world?)
There's plastic and then there's plastic, this stuff is obviously hard/brittle (looking at the failure point it's a clean snap not a stretchy sort of fail) if the design requires a material with no give then make sure it's thick/strong enough to do the job. This appears to be a good idea, diamond roller (possibly) let down by "how cheap can we make it" and a complete lack of real world testing. ie The rollers locking up if you over-tighten the adjustment screws. For the tabs to break as depicted I would suggest the Maltzilla v.1 is not fit for purpose.
Reminds me of duotights, 2 "O" rings a great idea but they melt if exposed to bleach, no mention about it in any data sheets, and when questioned "bleach isn't commonly used in homebrewing" REALLY! not good enough, John Guest are plastic and they don't melt, someone needs to look at reasonable quality rather than pure profit.
In fairness they did replace the melted fittings, I've gone back to JG's 
Stuff happens, KK had issues with a pipe on their Guten (maybe should have tested it a bit more) but they recognised the issue and fixed it fairly quickly, will be interesting to see how KL handle their latest fk up.


----------



## Ballaratguy (15/5/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> That was my only concern.


I’ve got a millmaster mill which when I tried my motor on 12v it just stalled. 24v and will crush 3-4kg in about a minute


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/5/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> I’ve got a millmaster mill which when I tried my motor on 12v it just stalled. 24v and will crush 3-4kg in about a minute


Yes mate, I am not confident about the outcome, even though its against my nature to think on the negative side. I have 5 or 6 drills in the shed, and I have seen the variable speed triggers you can buy on eBay, not even sure they will be alright. I have 3 Makitas with a flat top which would be ideal if I could get a speed control.


----------



## MashBasher (16/5/20)

+1 from me on the Keg-King (driven) 3 roller mill. It’s proven to be the schizzle for me.

Had a Corona (plate) flour mill for about a hundred years (wait on, that can’t be right, I’m only 96?). I do @10kgs grain per brew. The corona can’t be killed, just works, produces 80% efficiency, and I have done so much raw wheat on it my right arm looks like Arnold Schwarzenegger’s in his prime. Which is sad, cos my left more resembles a pipe cleaner.

Anyhoo, fast forward to the new keg-king mill. Great build quality. Easy adjustment. Use an 18V Ozito cordless, go slow, done in about 10 minutes.

Efficiency roughly the same. Effort reduced to a fraction. Never had a stuck sparge with either mill, mind you.

Haven’t tried raw wheat yet, but you know what? I’ve still got the old ‘rona and I reckon I’ll wear that out rather than f*ck up the knurling on the new one. Might use my other arm going forward.

I went with the KK option largely because I’m a traditionalist. Ends up, I’m glad I did. Turns out that milling is just another bit of control I’m now much better at. 

Note: I’m KL- KK agnostic. I buy shit from both. Had a couple of problems with the KK website. Spoke to Kyle, very professional and quick to resolve issues.


----------



## malt and barley blues (17/5/20)

malt and barley blues said:


> Maybe thats why they advertise it with a foot missing, so you won't be looking for a replacement after you open the box. Yes sir, thats perfectly normal sir, 3 feet only, but you don't get to pick which foot is missing. Money back? I'm sorry sir but thats how it is advertised. Next.
> Plastic, just cheap and nasty.


Have to quote my own post, though I was joking above, that was pretty much the advice that was given when the complaint was taken up with KL the foot is broken off with a pair of pliers because it fouls the motor housing (poor design fault) so the foot has to be removed. Surely if it was designed with 4 feet it needs 4 feet. Just snapping off the diagonal feet top and bottom doesn't resolve the issue, the draftsman would have omitted the feet Got his refund and is getting the KK Geared 3 roller, it does look an excellent crush.


Cian Doyle said:


> View attachment 118143


----------



## Grmblz (17/5/20)

malt and barley blues said:


> Have to quote my own post, though I was joking above, that was pretty much the advice that was given when the complaint was taken up with KL the foot is broken off with a pair of pliers because it fouls the motor housing (poor design fault) so the foot has to be removed. Surely if it was designed with 4 feet it needs 4 feet. Just snapping off the diagonal feet top and bottom doesn't resolve the issue, the draftsman would have omitted the feet Got his refund and is getting the KK Geared 3 roller, it does look an excellent crush.


I had to read your post three times to get my head around it, to say I'm incredulous is the understatement of the year, Not sure what drugs Kee is on but he needs to share cos it's obviously good shit!


----------



## postmaster (17/5/20)

Cian Doyle said:


> Getting a good crush with my Keg King geared 3 roller mill, removed the safety grid, it prevented the grain from flowing through. Much better now and my fingers wouldn't fit through the bottom of the hopper any way, plus the gap is to small for the rollers to get purchase on fingers.
> View attachment 118143


Just purchased a 3 roller. What size have you set your mill. I had a setting of 1mm on the 2 roller, but have about 1.4mm on the new one , but not getting a good as crush as yours. Perhaps going too fast. tks


----------



## Cian Doyle (18/5/20)

postmaster said:


> Just purchased a 3 roller. What size have you set your mill. I had a setting of 1mm on the 2 roller, but have about 1.4mm on the new one , but not getting a good as crush as yours. Perhaps going too fast. tks


I'm at work, but from memory its 0.89 gap and slow speed.


----------



## Cian Doyle (30/5/20)

postmaster said:


> Just purchased a 3 roller. What size have you set your mill. I had a setting of 1mm on the 2 roller, but have about 1.4mm on the new one , but not getting a good as crush as yours. Perhaps going too fast. tks


Checked mine and it is on 1.4 but it does mill pretty slow, I think it will depend on the grain, how plump it is.


----------



## Schikitar (31/5/20)

I was going to buy the KK 3 roller but it's out of stock and I'm on a schedule so I ended up getting the KL one, hopefully it goes just as well. 

If you wet condition grain does the gap need to be tighter, the same or larger?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/5/20)

Schikitar said:


> I was going to buy the KK 3 roller but it's out of stock and I'm on a schedule so I ended up getting the KL one, hopefully it goes just as well.
> 
> If you wet condition grain does the gap need to be tighter, the same or larger?


Should have got on the bulk buy for the 3 roller, I think quite a few got picked up there. Hope all goes well with the MaltZilla.


----------



## postmaster (31/5/20)

Tried out the Keg King 3 roller geared mill with the motor dynamics motor set at .085 and was very happy with the brew on the Grainfather G70 Og target was 1.041 got 1.045. Not sure if I could tighten it up any more.


----------



## dkril (31/5/20)

postmaster said:


> Tried out the Keg King 3 roller geared mill with the motor dynamics motor set at .085 and was very happy with the brew on the Grainfather G70 Og target was 1.041 got 1.045. Not sure if I could tighten it up any more.


Can you please confirm your gap? 0.085 inches (85 thou / 2.159 mm) seems a big gap.

Still, if it works....


----------



## Fro-Daddy (1/6/20)

Maybe 0.85mm?


----------



## Schikitar (1/6/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Should have got on the bulk buy for the 3 roller, I think quite a few got picked up there.


Oh man, I missed that, was that recent? Damn.



wide eyed and legless said:


> Hope all goes well with the MaltZilla.


I just got the standard 3 roller, not the MaltZilla, that thing has got issues!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/6/20)

Schikitar said:


> Oh man, I missed that, was that recent? Damn.
> 
> 
> I just got the standard 3 roller, not the MaltZilla, that thing has got issues!


It wasn't so long ago, it was in with the bulk grain buy, the mill seems to be proving popular.


----------



## postmaster (1/6/20)

dkril said:


> Can you please confirm your gap? 0.085 inches (85 thou / 2.159 mm) seems a big gap.
> 
> Still, if it works....


Yes that freaked me out because my 2 roller was only .039 yes .085 on the dial or 2.159 mm at about 180 RPM Got the efficiency. At 2mm I was concerned that it would not crush some grain, but it was okay. Might just try sneaking it down 1 thou each brew. I initially set it at .055 (1.40mm) and too fine and stuck sparge 
That is on the dial on the side so I would imagine the the measurements are close. You cannot get a feeler guage in their


----------



## Grmblz (1/6/20)

postmaster said:


> Yes that freaked me out because my 2 roller was only .039 yes .085 on the dial or 2.159 mm at about 180 RPM Got the efficiency. At 2mm I was concerned that it would not crush some grain, but it was okay. Might just try sneaking it down 1 thou each brew. I initially set it at .055 (1.40mm) and too fine and stuck sparge
> That is on the dial on the side so I would imagine the the measurements are close. You cannot get a feeler guage in their


Yep, had the same problem when I first got my 3 roller, can't get a feeler gauge in, and the markings on mine seemed to be way out, got it done by trial and error in the end, so have no idea what the gap actually is, and a change of grain means little trial crushes and judging it by eyeball, not ideal but it works.


----------



## postmaster (2/6/20)

Grmblz said:


> Yep, had the same problem when I first got my 3 roller, can't get a feeler gauge in, and the markings on mine seemed to be way out, got it done by trial and error in the end, so have no idea what the gap actually is, and a change of grain means little trial crushes and judging it by eyeball, not ideal but it works.


Might try conditioning my grain and bring it back to .059 that 1.5mm so I don't have to keep adjusting it. Surely no grain would be under 1.5mm


----------



## Grmblz (2/6/20)

postmaster said:


> Might try conditioning my grain and bring it back to .059 that 1.5mm so I don't have to keep adjusting it. Surely no grain would be under 1.5mm


We need MHB to come in here, I know enough to know that I know Jack shit, it's not just the size of the grain per se there's all sorts of variables that come into it, I believe "friability" is one, amongst a host of others. I do know that even with a particular malted barley (never mind all the other grains used) from the same supplier the gap needs to vary from year to year, batch to batch. A comment I come across frequently is "mind the gap" Wish I had an easy answer but as I said, in my case it's little test millings and a best guess by eyeball. Repeatability? Oh how I wish.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/6/20)

postmaster said:


> Might try conditioning my grain and bring it back to .059 that 1.5mm so I don't have to keep adjusting it. Surely no grain would be under 1.5mm


Rye, I have a separate mill for rye malt it has no husk so in effect just ends up very fine.





Crushin' It - Homebrew Grain Mill Gap Settings | MoreBeer


What is the ideal gap setting for brewing beer? There is not a universal gap setting for grain mills. The trick is to find the best gap setting for your brewing system, and for the malt you are using. An in depth look at milling grain at home.




www.morebeer.com


----------



## Schikitar (3/6/20)

Rye is definitely a challenge, think I'll be buying flaked rye in the future..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/6/20)

Schikitar said:


> Rye is definitely a challenge, think I'll be buying flaked rye in the future..


I have thought of that, but haven't seen any in my usual haunts.


----------



## Malted Mick (3/6/20)

Schikitar said:


> Rye is definitely a challenge, think I'll be buying flaked rye in the future..


I am a newbie and generally try to keep it simple without over engineering everything. It pays not to overthink things! For instance which way does the grain go through the rollers? Pointy ends first or sideways? Also I did not realise rye did not have a husk, it also seems a very hard grain. My needs are very simple as I have a basic cheap 2 roller knurled mill and just hand crank it for a BIAB fine crush. I reduce the gap for rye to .9mm based on the average rye grain diameter. (2.3mm) I measure several grains with verniers which only takes a few minutes. My rye calculation was based on barley grain milled at 1.4mm, average grain size 3.5mm. Seems to work for BIAB and me.


----------



## Schikitar (4/6/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Also I did not realise rye did not have a husk, it also seems a very hard grain.


My issue with rye in the past has been that sometimes my cordless drill can't crank it through the rollers as it is very hard - it's been a while since I've tried though and I used to crush a lot finer (and dry) for BIAB but now I have a Brewzilla so I don't crush as fine and I prefer to wet condition first. Looking to do a Rye IPA this weekend so I guess I'll find out pretty soon if the wet conditioning helps (unfortunately I ordered regular rye malt before I realised I could get flaked rye in which case I wouldn't need to be stressing out about it).



wide eyed and legless said:


> I have thought of that, but haven't seen any in my usual haunts.


BeerCo carries it if you ever get curious - UniGrain Rolled Rye - NEW!


----------



## postmaster (23/6/20)

dkril said:


> Can you please confirm your gap? 0.085 inches (85 thou / 2.159 mm) seems a big gap.
> 
> Still, if it works....


Yes Thats what on the dial on the side of the mill. I do not know how accurate it is, because cannot get a feller guage in it to measure it. It seems damn wide to me, but it gave a good crush on JW Trad Pale Ale. I though grain would have been only about 2mm thick. It must crush it twice so not sure what gap that is perhaps its the top two rollers and than it get crushed between the 2nd and 3rd roller. I did contact Keg King at one stage and they said credit card width. Well that a bloody big credit card lol


----------



## postmaster (24/6/20)

postmaster said:


> Yes Thats what on the dial on the side of the mill. I do not know how accurate it is, because cannot get a feller guage in it to measure it. It seems damn wide to me, but it gave a good crush on JW Trad Pale Ale. I though grain would have been only about 2mm thick. It must crush it twice so not sure what gap that is perhaps its the top two rollers and than it get crushed between the 2nd and 3rd roller. I did contact Keg King at one stage and they said credit card width. Well that a bloody big credit card lol





postmaster said:


> Yes Thats what on the dial on the side of the mill. I do not know how accurate it is, because cannot get a feller guage in it to measure it. It seems damn wide to me, but it gave a good crush on JW Trad Pale Ale. I though grain would have been only about 2mm thick. It must crush it twice so not sure what gap that is perhaps its the top two rollers and than it get crushed between the 2nd and 3rd roller. I did contact Keg King at one stage and they said credit card width. Well that a bloody big credit card lol


Hi Mate Had a bit of time on my hand on this cold day in Victoria. Pulled both side off the 3 roller (2 rollers on top and one underneath. The dial guage is set on about .080. But thats not the crush measurement. The rear side measures .077 and until I use it again not sure if grain come out this side or not, but the front side measures is .040 (About credit card size) The top two rollers are geared together and the bottom roller turn when the grain hits it. The bottom roller is the adjustable one.


----------



## postmaster (24/6/20)

dkril said:


> Can you please confirm your gap? 0.085 inches (85 thou / 2.159 mm) seems a big gap.
> 
> Still, if it works....


Hi Mate Had a bit of time on my hand on this cold day in Victoria. Pulled both side off the 3 roller (2 rollers on top and one underneath. The dial guage is set on about .080. But thats not the crush measurement. The rear side measures .077 and until I use it again not sure if grain come out this side or not, but the front side measures is .040 (About credit card size) The top two rollers are geared together and the bottom roller turn when the grain hits it. The bottom roller is the adjustable one. So my thinking is if you have a 2 roller and set it to ,040 you shouild not have any problem. Hope this helps


----------



## postmaster (24/6/20)

Grmblz said:


> Yep, had the same problem when I first got my 3 roller, can't get a feeler gauge in, and the markings on mine seemed to be way out, got it done by trial and error in the end, so have no idea what the gap actually is, and a change of grain means little trial crushes and judging it by eyeball, not ideal but it works.


Hi Mate Had a bit of time on my hand on this cold day in Victoria. Pulled both side off the 3 roller (2 rollers on top and one underneath. The dial guage is set on about .080. But thats not the crush measurement. The rear side measures .077 and until I use it again not sure if grain come out this side or not, but the front side measures is .040 (About credit card size) The top two rollers are geared together and the bottom roller turn when the grain hits it. The bottom roller is the adjustable one. So my thinking is if you have a 2 roller and set it to ,040 you shouild not have any problem. Hope this helps


----------



## MHB (24/6/20)

Schikitar said:


> Snip
> BeerCo carries it if you ever get curious - UniGrain Rolled Rye - NEW!


Just remember that that's un-malted Rye, it will taste and behave very differently, usually regarded as a short cut to a stuck sparge.

Its really important to make sure the rolls are parallel. Otherwise the malt will tend to flow to the wider part of the gap.
If you cant get at the gap over the bottom roller, there is an old trick. They used to feed a bit of lead wire through the mill, then measure the wire (a Vernier would be a good call). Not going to recommend Lead, but at the hardware store the other day I did see Tin/Copper (~98/2%) solder on a coil it about 3.2mm so should work pretty well. Worth checking both ends of the bottom roller to.

Hard to find much technical information on mill settings, my old copy of Kunze says Precrushing Rollers 1.3-1.5mm, First gap). Husk or Grist Rollers 0.8-0.4mm, (second/third gap on (6 roll mills)).
I think 0.4mm might be a bit fine for most home brew systems, I usually double crack at about 1.4-1.5mm for the precrush and about 0.9mm for the second pass.
Mark


----------

